# Overnight stop/campsite in near Southampton



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Just bought an item off ebay in southampton, need an overnight stop nearby anyone any suggestions?

Trev


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just bought an item off ebay in southampton, need an overnight stop nearby anyone any suggestions?
> 
> Trev


Where in southampton do you need to be.

Motorhomer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Anywhere*

Hello Motorhomer,

Realy does not matter to me having the mh, so long as it is in Hampshire or within striking distance of the city not to bothered.

Do you have any suggestions?

Trev


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

If you need to be east of southampton there is this one. Never stayed there though.


Dibles Park Co Limited 
Dibles Road
Warsash
Southampton 
Hampshire 
SO31 9SA
Tel: 01489 575232 
Fax: 
Pitches: 14
Open: Open All Year

Read Review Submit Review Other Sites in Area 

Ring to make sure it is still there.

---------------------------------


If you need to be West southampton there is this one . About 15 miles from city centre. I would ring & make sure it is still there.



Stonehill Farm 
Calshot Road
Fawley
Southampton 
Hampshire 
SO45 1DW
Tel: 02380 891442 
Fax: 
Pitches: 
Open: Open All Year

Full details * Request more info or booking Submit Review Other Sites in Area 



I am not a caravan club member but there is a small site not far from Brockenhurst. I am sure a CC member can give info on this one


Or were you after somwhere to pull in not on an official campsite. 


There is a alarge Tesco in West southampton open 24hours. You might well be able to find a quiet corner there. Think its entrance is on the Tebourba Way


Motorhomer


PS Dont wild stop anywhere in the City Centre itself.


----------

